# Amber Covers || Re-Opening :)



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

*Facebook:*
www.facebook.com/pages/Amber-Covers/620158474763753

*Services and Pricing:*
● Custom Ebook Cover - $200
● Premade Ebook Cover - starting at $50
Current accepting custom work: No

*Contact:*
[email protected]

*Portfolio*

























































​


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome, Amber! Nice covers and very reasonable prices.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

lol, love the very fancy cat cover!


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you both! 

Entertaining the idea of creating some stock-free templates, though I'm not sure how I'd go about it at the moment.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Bookmarking.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome. Luurvly covers. I adore browsing covers; they're my candy. Great prices too.


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

Mission to Mars cover is very cool!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Steve W. said:


> Mission to Mars cover is very cool!


Yeah; my cogs were turning to see if I could work a short around it. I'd love to. I just wish I had more time.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow, those are gorgeous, and an absolute bargain at that price! I hope you try your hand at horror, you could be good at it.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Ah, thank you so much everyone!

I'm having some problems with Jetpack and my contact forms.   Working to resolve the issue as soon as possible.

I also have some horror covers in the works! Can never seem to get as many uploaded in a day as I want to - a casualty of entertaining a three-month-old. I just started studying graphic design in September, so until I earn my degree and really develop my skills, I consider all of this practice - hence the bargain prices. It's mutually beneficial. 

I hope someday to be designing covers that are just mouth-wateringly spectacular.


----------



## Kenzi (Jul 28, 2014)

These are WONDERFUL! Bookmarking.


----------



## mel p (Oct 22, 2014)

Amber, is this website replacing the carnal covers website (I ask because I recognized a cover and when I went to that site it was also run by Amber in Germany (plus the site is now empty of all covers). So...just want to know if I should replace that bookmark with this new one. Love the covers!


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes it is! I'm working on consolidating my mess of pre-made sites scattered across the web, Carnal Covers being among them.

Custom covers form has been fixed; thank you for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Colour me very impressed as well. I'm absolutely bookmarking your site. I'm terrible for buying large amounts of pre-mades that sit in my "To be written" pile. But I also get custom covers too, and your prices are extremely temping!

My only complaint would be that when I go to your pre-made page, I like to be able to click on a cover to see a larger version of it, but yours don't allow for that.

I'd love to get a better look at Portal Walkers, it looks fantastic


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks so much Evenstar!

You should be able to see the large version of each cover by clicking on the title when you mouse over the image. It's not the most intuitive layout at the moment, but I haven't the motivation to simplify after the eons it took to get this site where it is.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

And the website crashed. WP literally hates me.
Please standby whilst I locate my backup files and consider lighting my laptop on fire.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Amber, I'm dying to see what you have to offer. As an asid, one place I found works great as a marketplace which you can link to paypal is Storenvy. It's how I sold my pre-mades.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm also bookmarking, and will be contacting you very shortly. I have a number of covers I need done! I hope you get your website issues fixed quickly!

Paul


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Kboards has a tendency to crash websites. Like cattle, we stampede  Hope you get it working again soon.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Sadly it was user-error. Due to catastrophic mommy brain, I have to rebuild the website. I should have the product page back up and running within the next few days, even if it wont be pretty.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

IT LIVES!

The site is back up and running!  

Slowly adding new pre-mades back into the mix. Focusing on working through my overflowing stock of horror and romance images. Could I pick two more different genres? ... Probably.

Anyway, head on over to the newly revitalized website and let me know if you spot any bugs, okay?

www.ambercovers.com


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Amber, I sent you a PM.


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

Great covers, Amber!  Bookmarking for future projects!


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Others might hate me for this but I think you are pricing yourself too low.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Moist_Tissue said:


> Others might hate me for this but I think you are pricing yourself too low.


She definitely is. But the great thing about pricing is that she'll get a lot of volume and then have to (or at least should) up her rates. I know when I started designing I had no idea the amount of time involved with rounds of revision etc. Now I can build that into my cost. However, pricing low is a great way to get work. Personally, I'm almost full so I have my rates on the higher side because I can evaluate what my work-life balance is going to be. Anyway, welcome. Great work!


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

gorgeous work, Amber!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I saw on FB you were up and running. Yay! Well done for resurrecting it so quickly!


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

These are fantastic. Definitely bookmarked, I just hope the price doesn't go up before I can get my commission in!


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh my goodness, thank you for all the positive feedback everyone!

I know my prices are a bit on the "you're-underselling-yourself" side, but that's for a few reason. I'm in this for more than just money. I'm a design student, but I only just started studying. Right now, each cover is a lesson (kind of awesome to get paid to learn!). I'm also still working on building a strong portfolio, despite being about 60 covers deep. I'm just not satisfied with myself yet. I want to be one of the best, and I'm just not there yet. I'm also working on building client relationships.

That being said, I've been wonderfully blessed to have experienced some awesome growth in the past month, both in business and skill. I do anticipate on raising my prices in the coming months. But not quite yet.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice work! I love that The Girl Who Stole...cover. If I didn't have my next six novels planned, I'd get that and write something to match it, just as it is.

Bookmarked.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

cadle-sparks said:


> Nice work! I love that The Girl Who Stole...cover. If I didn't have my next six novels planned, I'd get that and write something to match it, just as it is.
> 
> Bookmarked.


I know. I'd buy them all if i could, and hoard them until later  But I'm buried in prior works until the middle of the year, at least.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Gorgeous covers! I love one so much that I totally just bought it even though I don't have a story for it yet...whoops! Guess I need to get writing.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all of the fantastic feedback! You don't know how much it rocks my world to read your responses. I am beyond flattered, and I do apologies for not responding individually to everyone. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I'm going through a really tough time in my life right now, and covers have just been my saving grace. I'm super excited to show off two of my most recent custom designs to y'all:

















And I'm also terribly sorry to announce that I will be raising my prices on custom designs. I haven't decided as to how much yet and everyone who's contacted me before now will still get the previous rate. There will, however, be a price spike pretty quickly here. I just have to do some research into market value and figure out a range that suits me.

Pre-mades aren't going to go up, since I don't put nearly the same amount of time/detail into them. So no worries there. 

And again, I just really want to thank y'all for your support!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

beautiful covers!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I totally understand your decision but just wanted to say what a shame it is. There are practically _no_ mid-priced designers. It seems to jump straight from Fiverr (and whatever anyone says, those guys do get a lot of work!) to about $80 for a custom made.

Finding anyone who can work up what you want for around *$40 - $60* is near impossible and they would get such a lot of work! I'm not suggesting anyones work is not worth far more than that, or that they don't deserve to be paid more, because of course they do.* I'm just saying that there is a massive gap in the market for that middle range that most first time writers are desperately looking for,* because they don't have the readies to invest yet in the unknown and because it is their first baby and they know what they want and a pre-made will never be just right.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you Andrew!


And I totally understand where you're coming from about the pricing. I do get a lot of work at my current price point, and that's kind of an issue. I'm having to book authors further and further out due to overload. This should be a wonderful thing, but when I end up spending 15 hours on a single cover and making $50 off it - well I'm sure you can see the problem.

I'm working on putting together different packages that will hopefully be able to satisfy multiple budgets without putting stress on myself, so I can continue enjoying the design process. I don't plan on jumping straight up to some crazy $250 price point. I don't think my work is worth that yet.

I should have the new pricing paradigm up today!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Amber, I LOVE your covers! I can't wait to get the premade I got from you out into the world later this year.


----------



## mjstorm (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm just going to point at that cover second from the left in my signature - one of Amber's. Very fast (less than 12 hour) turnaround, and it's sooooo nice. I'll be coming back for more.

- MJS


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you Cady and Matt! 

My designs are now broken into three packages:

- Tasteful Typography: $35 ebook, $60 print
- Basic Cover: $60 ebook, $85 print
- Premium Cover: $100 ebook, $140 print

You can find what each package entails here: http://ambercovers.com/?page_id=315


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

I apologize for the double post before the 7 day mark, mods! But I have important information, so I hope you'll overlook.

*It has come to my attention that the Custom Covers form on my website was not functioning properly.* If you have sent a custom request via the website, it was not received. I have resolved the issue and am contacting a few interested parties from whom I never received the full request form. It is now up and working correctly.

On another note, I've been thinking about doing this for months and am finally going to give it a try! So announcing the first ever, Amber Covers Coverathon, happening all day on the 31st!

The event is entirely donation based and open to all authors interested in receiving a same day cover design. I will select submissions at random and design and post the selected covers during the event. My goal is to make at least five!  I'm not sure how well this will go over, or even if I'll get any interest. But I figured this would be a fun and engaging way to give back to the self pub community!

Enter to participate: http://ambercovers.com/the-24-hour-coverathon-january-31st/
Join the event: https://www.facebook.com/events/1623323961222884/

Again, this is a first attempt at this kind of thing, so I'm sure there are a lot of holes I failed to fill. If you have any questions, feel free to post 'em here or shoot an email my way!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Amber! I sent you a custom request yesterday, I think. Should I resend or email you directly?


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Cady!

You can do either. The form _is_ working now, I just tested it. And again, I am so sorry about the lack of communication. I was starting to wonder why my emails had gone quiet.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Amber, I entered your coverathon  

I was just wondering... it doesnt say anywhere if you are allowed multiple entries or if it is just one per person? Thanks!


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

I wondered why I hadn't heard from you about my request.  Of to re-submit it.  And I entered a different book for the Coverathon.


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

I wanted to ask, do you still not mind if I use it?

I'm not in any hurry to publish my book just yet.

I did a cover reveal, giving you the credit.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

> I was just wondering... it doesnt say anywhere if you are allowed multiple entries or if it is just one per person? Thanks!


Ah, good question! Just one entry per person please, just to keep the odds fair! 



> I wondered why I hadn't heard from you about my request. Of to re-submit it. And I entered a different book for the Coverathon.


Received and responded! A million apologies for the delay!



> I wanted to ask, do you still not mind if I use it?


Go for it! I really don't mind in the least. Didn't take me long to put together and I'm more than happy to help out a fellow author when I can!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

I would just like to say that Amber is absolutely wonderful! She did a custom cover for me, and she's so responsive and easy to work with. Plus, the cover is gorgeous. Looking forward to revealing it in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I just bought a premade because it was sooo pretty. 

Just checking that premades are sold only once? As this particular one is so distinctive I would hate to see it elsewhere. 

Good luck with your coverathon.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Purchased a premade as well and it's been taken off the website and I think I remember reading that it wasn't resold. 

Love my cover so much and I have another premade picked out that I want, for the same series, but I haven't even finished the first book yet. I'm going to end up hording covers and at those prices I won't even feel bad.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

These are some really nice covers. Great use of textures!


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone!



> Just checking that premades are sold only once? As this particular one is so distinctive I would hate to see it elsewhere.


All of my premades are sold only once. I manage the stock level in my shop, so that if a cover is purchased from the site it's image will remain until I get around to removing it, but no one else will be able to purchase the design.

Coverathon will go live tomorrow!  I'm up to 11 submissions - get yours in today for the chance at a basically free design!


----------



## VictoriaScribens (Sep 11, 2014)

Just submitted to your Coverathon! Your covers are beautiful.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I ordered a cover, AND entered the coverathon.  Great work.  Covers inspire me to get the books written!


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

I entered your coverathon! I browsed your premades and agree with others...  You have some nice work!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I entered you Coverathon. I'm trying the 7 day Erotica Challenge, and thought I'd see if I could get a request in. I've been watching your covers for awhile, but didn't have a new story yet that needed a cover. Glad I do now. Love to see all the finished covers even if I don't get picked.

I'm writing under the name: Lynda Bell 
It's part of the Erotica 7 Day Challenge to use a new pen name. 
I'm not going to open another account though.

Looking forward to the results. ;-)


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

Amber has designed an incredible sci-fi cover that I can't wait to show off. She's managed to nail all of the crazy suggestions I had, even the really difficult ones, and it's a very striking image. I'm entering the Coverathon, too, and I can't wait to see what she creates!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

I also entered the Coverathon! I think it'll be fun to watch along as the event starts.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Amber, are you going to post any of the covers here for us to ooh and ah over?


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I really like the way on your website that you've shown the separate stock photos for some covers before you've blended them. I find that incredibly useful to get an idea for how these things work.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I can definitely post covers here if that's acceptable. 

I didn't feel comfortable posting this to my facebook fanpage because many of my friends/family are unaware of my mental illness, but I've had to postpone the Coverathon to tomorrow due to a massive panic attack that landed me in the hospital most of the day. I am at home resting and my wonderful husband is prepping all my files for me so that I can take the night to recover and jump in head first in the morning!

I am so sorry for the delay.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Perfectly understandable! Rest, feel better, and I look forward to seeing your work tomorrow.


----------



## Faye Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Take care of yourself. {{hugs}} We all got your back and will wait until you are ready. Your work is worth waiting for.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Amber said:


> Thank you everyone! I can definitely post covers here if that's acceptable.
> 
> I didn't feel comfortable posting this to my facebook fanpage because many of my friends/family are unaware of my mental illness, but I've had to postpone the Coverathon to tomorrow due to a massive panic attack that landed me in the hospital most of the day. I am at home resting and my wonderful husband is prepping all my files for me so that I can take the night to recover and jump in head first in the morning!
> 
> I am so sorry for the delay.


There's absolutely no need to apologise. I hope you're feeling better now


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Take care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon. 

Your contest has given me the kick in the pants to figure out a name for the WIP I'm closing to completing. Looking forward to seeing your covers tomorrow, whether mine is one or not!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

You're mental health is far and away more important than any cover. (plus the very nature of an authors work requires an awful lot of patience!) You take as long as you need. There isn't a single person here who would want you to do the coverathon until you felt up to it. We aren't going anywhere  
Hugs


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> You're mental health is far and away more important than any cover. (plus the very nature of an authors work requires an awful lot of patience!) You take as long as you need. There isn't a single person here who would want you to do the coverathon until you felt up to it. We aren't going anywhere
> Hugs


What ^ said.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

*Big hugs*


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Amber said:


> Thank you everyone! I can definitely post covers here if that's acceptable.
> 
> I didn't feel comfortable posting this to my facebook fanpage because many of my friends/family are unaware of my mental illness, but I've had to postpone the Coverathon to tomorrow due to a massive panic attack that landed me in the hospital most of the day. I am at home resting and my wonderful husband is prepping all my files for me so that I can take the night to recover and jump in head first in the morning!
> 
> I am so sorry for the delay.


Perfectly understandable. It will be great following along with your progress during the Super Bowl. In the US, there is the big American Football game going on Sunday. So, it will be cool to check on things since I'm not a big fan of the two teams playing.

Plus, posting the covers on the thread when you're all done will be awesome. This is quite an accomplishment to attempt. I think it's a great promotion for your design business. Feel better and you'll totally rock it tomorrow.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

*hugs*

Take care of yourself first, Amber! We don't mind waiting a little longer if you need it.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

*Updates: 2/3*

First of all, I want to sincerely thank all of you for your support and understanding over the weekend. I am humbled and so touched!  It was the kind of pick-me-up that I needed. Thank you.

*Important information for current/incoming clients:* I've had a bit of a catastrophic weekend. The above issues aside, my laptop took a turn for the worse when I went ahead and threw it on the ground. On accident, of course. It was a choice between catching the laptop or catching the baby. You would think I'd have learned my lesson about backing stuff up by now, but I'm an old, stubborn dog apparently. Thankfully, my dear husband is far more tech savvy than myself and was able to manually remove my old hard drive and pull almost all of my files off onto my desktop. He also surprised me with a brand new touch screen HP and terabyte external hard drive to save me from myself in the future (isn't he awesome??).

Anyways long story short, *I am a little behind* and my schedule got a smidgen backed up on me. I have well over a dozen emails to send out today, so *if you are expecting a correspondence from me, you should get it today.* I'll give you exact timelines of where we are at on your project. I'm dreadfully sorry for the delay and beyond appreciate your patience!

*Coverathon Update:*

The Coverathon was a massive success! And such a blast to pull off. I had exactly 24 hours and 30 minutes between posting the first and last design, so I overshot my mark by just a little, but I still it count as a victory! (I take them where I can.)

The final designs:





































I am super happy with all of them, save one: the Germination cover. I started it after midnight and picked up working on it around 7am the next morning, terrible time for designing as a sleep deprived momma. I knew after I'd posted it that I had overworked the elements and missed a lot of the genre markers. Fortunately, the author is very understanding and we are working on a dramatic revision that will knock the post-apocalyptic genre out of the park!

Thank you to everyone who participated! I can't wait to do another one of these in a few months.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not sure if we're picking the ones we'd like the best, but the Ghost of a Chance cover is amazing. That's the one I'd go to first. But then, I am a bit of a sucker for paranormal romance.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

I just couldn't wait to show off the cover Amber designed for me:

















Isn't it gorgeous? Look how detailed it is, and it still looks terrific as a thumbnail!

Amber was a dream to work with - she didn't once say no to a request, no matter how difficult or strange it was, and she's seriously undercharging for how great her covers look. It makes me want to finish my stories faster, just so I can request another cover from her.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Darcy you got me blushing! Thank you for such wonderful compliments.   You were a serious pleasure to work with - the perfect client!

Some news on the home front: My design schedule is almost completely booked until April (I have four slots open between now and the end of March).  So blessed and so excited to be working with so many authors at the moment!

Unfortunately, I've not found much time to work on pre-mades. So I've decided to redesign my website (yes, I'm crazy) and move all of my pre-made work back to thebookcoverdesigner.com instead of featuring it on my page. This is going to simplify my website and free up a lot of space.

I'm also excited to announce that my sister and I are working to set up an arrangement for custom photo shoots. She is an extremely talented and successful photographer. By partnering with her, I will be able to provide a new package with exclusive images and rights to those images. This is still in its tentative stages as we work out contracts, licensing, and sourcing talent - but it is an option that is on the horizon.


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I've budgeted all four of my upcoming books to come through you Amber, I'm really impressed by your work to date. I just hope you don't get too insanely busy before I can find the finances to book you properly!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I wanted to brag on my new covers from Amber. I love them!

































Amber is great to work with and reasonably priced.


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow, they're lovely!


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you for the shout out Myra and thank you Paul! 

I apologize, my website is currently a hot mess. I am overloaded with orders and have put new commissions on hold for the moment so that I can restructure my schedule, build up my website, and catch my breath.

My prices are going to go up a bit. This will allow me to provide a more personal and attentive service without getting bogged down by demand.

While I'm currently in this transition, you can keep up with any new updates on my facebook page at: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Amber-Covers/620158474763753


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

dang it, knew I should have gotten in earlier.....

Can't blame you at all though, hopefully we can work together later in the year.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope the same thing Paul! 

The site is finally back up and running, and I am once more accepting commissions with my first availability beginning in April. I will be booking only 1-2 clients a week so that I can guarantee I don't drown myself again. Because of this, my prices have also gone up. I am comfortable with the new price point and don't plan on raising them again for a long time.

To celebrate my grand reopening-ish and my 6 month design anniversary, I will be giving away one free cover design this month! 

Since I have no energy to make a new page, entry is simple. Just fill out the Custom Order Form here and include something along the lines of "I am entering for the chance at a free cover," in the Additional Information section.

I am only taking entries between now and Sunday evening, so hurry your booty up! 

Winner to be announced Monday. Cover to be finished by the end of the month.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

I just shot you an inquiry


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

I have just entered the comp too. Now if everyone else could stop sending entries please!!!


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not refreshing this post every ten minutes, honest........


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

Blimey, that's gorgeous


----------



## LondonCalling (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone heard from her recently? She's about a week and half overdue with a cover...


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm worried about Amber.  She sent me an e-mail March 5 getting started on a cover I ordered, and I replied with the information she asked for.  I haven't heard from her since.  I've tried to contact her by e-mail, Facebook message, and the form on her website, with no reply.  Her last post on this thread and on her Facebook page are dated March 5.  She says above that she planned to announce a winner of her contest the following Monday, but it doesn't look like she did.

Amber, if you're reading this, I hope you're okay!  I love your covers and I hope you're able to do mine eventually.


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

She replied to a cancellation I made on March 12th (since we're tracking her down lol). Just to be clear, it was a cancellation based on my own issues, nothing to do with business... she's extremely high on my list for cover design. 

Anyway, I too hope she is fine, but she may just be swamped.


----------



## mjstorm (Feb 23, 2013)

Anyone heard anything? I have an email in to her about a few covers I need done but that's much less important than whether she's all right or not.


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

Greg, that's good to hear that she's been active since March 5.  I certainly understand about being swamped.  She's so talented and her prices are so reasonable it's not surprising.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2015)

sent a message on your site.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

My stomach clenches as I write this, because I don't know what to say. And I'm embarrassed. And I'm lost. And I'm struggling for air.

I'm in a dark place at the moment and can't stand the apathetic person I've disintegrated into over the past couple of months. No pity. You should all be pissed with me. Frustrated. Disappointed. I'm sorry to my previous clients, could've been, should've been clients.

I just want to spew expletives right now, and I don't even know why. It doesn't make sense. I know I'm not making sense. I'm a nervous wreck and I'm so sorry for destroying this. Which is probably a catastrophic fallacy, but I can't tell the difference anymore. I feel like I'm loosing myself and can sit here staring into my nothingness for hours and all I see is this buzzing ball of thoughts pacing. Pacing. I read your emails. And I just stared at them, numb. I don't know why. Numb until I'm not sure I'm breathing. And everything stops existing. And it doesn't matter.

I'm seeking help. I'm seeking help. But it's no excuse for the lack of communication and the way I watched so many wonderful bridges burn. I just feel humiliated and heavy and am wholly responsible.

And I didn't know what to say, because I don't think I want you to be understanding. So much bad shit in the world, and in my pretty little shell _I_ can't get _my_ head together. Little knots everywhere.

I'm sorry for the word vomit; I just needed to bleed a little. Suffice to say, Amber Covers is closed indefinitely. Refunds will be issued and source files sent to those who had series covers in the works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amber,

Thanks for posting.  It takes a lot of courage to face a problem.  I'm glad you're seeking help and doing the best thing you can right now for your clients.  Take care of yourself.  Let us know how you're doing.

Betsy


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Hope things work out for you. Your work is excellent.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Take a break. Take care of yourself. Regroup. If your heart for this work returns, know that you'll have a customer in me!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

((((((((((((Big hug)))))))))))))))))))))) Any way you think I can help, let me know. You are going to get through this. Just take it one day, one minute at a time.  Messaged you.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

As someone that struggles daily with mental illness, (bipolar 1, PTSD, Social Anxiety Disorder, and OCD) I understand completely what you're feeling. Granted, I'm not sure if that's what you're going through, but what you described sounds eerily familiar.

Nothing, and I mean NOTHING, matters more than getting help and getting well. Trust me when I say that this will all be here when you get back from doing whatever it is you've got to do. I didn't get help when I should have, I waited for the breakdown, and ended up locked away in a padded cell for a good while. Don't get to that point and don't let this add to whatever you're feeling. Talk to a professional, follow their advice, and come back to all of this when and if you're ready. 

It gets better. For real. I honestly enjoy life now more than I ever have. And I'm more successful and fulfilled than i was when the illness had hold of me. 

Like I said, I don't know exactly what's going on, but whatever it is, it's nothing that can't be fixed. 

All the best.


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

Really sorry to hear this Amber, and gutted I won't get to work with you, but most importantly I really hope you get yourself well and back on your feet.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

(((Hugs))) Hope you fell better soon, Amber.


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that you're suffering and glad to know that you're getting help.  It's perfectly appropriate for you to focus on your own needs right now.  There are other cover artists, but only one you!

If at some point in the future you feel able to open your business again, I would still like to work with you.  If that's not the right choice for you, I understand, and I wish you well.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this, Amber!  I'm sending tons of good wishes your way, and hopes that you'll be feeling better soon, able to enjoy creating beautiful work and the rest of what life has to offer.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Take good care of yourself, Amber, and I hope it helps for you to know that there are a lot of people out here whom you may never have met who are rooting for you.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I've caved in a few times in the past myself. People are like, "Why would you turn down business? People want to give you money to do what you love to do... why won't you take it?"

I don't know the answer. I know sometimes it's just too overwhelming. And even nice, understanding responses feel like tears to the ego, because these nice, understanding people were disappointed.

But all the people who say, "Just do it! Stop thinking about it and do it!" don't really understand that_ you can't_. It's not willful neglect. You can sit there with the work open in front of you all day, tell yourself to just do it, just start, just do something... but all you get is more guilt and a downward spiral of self-inflicted misery.

Take a breather. Wash away the guilt. Forgive yourself. Let it all go. _Make no promises_. If this is something you are meant to do, you will come back to it but there's absolutely nothing wrong with walking away from it.

Mostly, feel better!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

*hugs* Amber, and just know you're a talented and wonderful person. I had the pleasure of working with you. Take the time you need. NOTHING is more important than your own wellbeing.


----------



## Annabel Chant (Feb 24, 2015)

Amber, like some of the others have said, I've been through something similar. I have bipolar disorder and have struggled with it all my adult life (mainly without knowing what was going on). My other half left me a few years ago, and I couldn't cope with it and went on a manic high that lasted for almost a year, followed by a crash that left me having to take ten months off work.

The reason I'm saying this is that, at first, the doctor just put me on antidepressants. It wasn't until it continued for six months that he referred me for therapy. It was there that I started to understand that I had all sorts of destructive beliefs about myself and how others viewed me. My therapist kept going until she got to the bottom of the causes, and made me start to understand that they were just beliefs, not truths. To be honest, when I actually had to vocalize some of them to her, I found myself laughing at how ridiculous they sounded when I said them out loud.

I still have them from time to time, but the distancing techniques she taught me continue to help me and, although I'm still on medication, I think it was therapy that brought me through. Whatever horrible thoughts are going through your head, know that they're just beliefs, not truths. If you continue to find medication isn't getting to the bottom of it, try for therapy. It can make all the difference.

I hope all the good wishes you've received here help you to understand that you are far more important than your business, and that getting better and learning to love yourself again is the only thing you need to focus on.

Take care of yourself, and big hugs


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll add my good wishes too, Amber. Good for you for being upfront about the situation. You could have just slunk away, and you didn't do that. We're rooting for you.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hugssss.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Yikes! I hope you feel like yourself soon. HUGS!


----------



## AmandaF (Feb 25, 2015)

Dear Amber,

I read your last post and wanted to jump through the computer and give you a hug. Honesty is a trait so many of us cherish, and it is so hard to find. Give yourself a hug and know you are great just the way you are. Remember that creative people - like so many people here - have special gifts.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

((((hugs))))


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

I am very sorry to hear this! I enjoyed working with you for and you do really good work! Good luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## Priya (Apr 22, 2015)

Bookmarked.  beautiful covers and your prices are a steal!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Take a breath, regroup when you're ready.

Best wishes and get well and peaceful soon!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear about your hard time. Definitely take whatever you need to take care of yourself! *hugs*


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Amber,  Don't give the work a second thought, I know that I would personally be more than happy to use you at some point in the future should you ever feel like taking this up again.

Most of us have been touched by this in our lives to some degree. My husband suffers from bouts of depression and anxiety. There are a lot of bumps in the road, but you will get well again, and I can tell your for sure that every single person on these boards understands and wishes you well.

xx Massive hugs xx


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

Great work! I wish I could have seen the cat cover someone mentioned, but I guess someone bought it. 

Mmmm.... nice, soft, delicious cats...


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Take care of yourself. Most of us have been there in some way. The best thing you can do is be kind to yourself and give yourself the space to find the root of the problem and heal from it. Best of luck! - Jennifer


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Definitely take care of yourself. And give yourself extra points for checking in here and letting everyone know what's going on. That's much harder to do than simply disappearing into the ether--which I've seen happen far too often. It's also more responsible and more honorable. 

You will get through this. And it sounds to me like everyone here is rooting for you. That always helps. 

And let me tell you, it's damn hard being a creative person in this world. Sending hugs.


----------



## RachelSilbes (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry this is happening and am glad you're taking care of yourself! Hang in there.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow. I am overwhelmed. There are no words. I want to say thank you from the depths of my gratitude. I don't even know how else to respond.

My heart goes out to everyone else who's done and is doing battle with themselves. I've never known anything so isolating and paralyzing as mental illness. Someday I hope to say it gets better. For now, I'll just say you're not alone.

Thank you for reminding me that I'm not alone.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Per my therapist's urging, I am cautiously dipping my hands back into the creative pool - sans deadlines and cost.

You can check out my new project at: www.freecoverart.wordpress.com 

100% free, with the catch that I will likely not be 100% dependable.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

You shouldn't have to do it for free, even if you can pick and choose the project and have no real deadline.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm glad to see that you're okay Amber and that you're back at it in some facet of the way. You have a true talent.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

It seems like you should maybe charge at least a nominal fee upon delivery, to cover your costs.  I hope it goes well, whatever you end up doing.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

I hope the new projects bring you joy and peace of mind, Amber!  Sending a hug your way...


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

You could set up a donation link, Amber -- let folks give what they want (if anything) upon delivery of the work. Hugs!


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree about setting up a donation link.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

I submitted my request!


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

If you don't want to take money for yourself, you could set up a link to donate to your favorite charity.

I think I'll resubmit the one that didn't get picked for the Coverathon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amber--

so good to hear from you!  Continue to do what's right for you!
*hugs*

Betsy


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just sent Amber a request - because I so much enjoyed her creative solution to the problem of my wanting too many words on an earlier cover she did for a book I hope to have ready to publish in late summer, and here it is:


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm baaaack.

In a small way at least. Kicked anxiety and depression's ass, among other accomplishments these past few months.

I will once again be taking on new clients, but at the very slow rate of 3 covers a month. My confidence is a little shaken, but design is not something I want to give up. So if you'll have me, I am at your mercy.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Amber said:


> I'm baaaack.
> 
> In a small way at least. Kicked anxiety and depression's ass, among other accomplishments these past few months.
> 
> I will once again be taking on new clients, but at the very slow rate of 3 covers a month. My confidence is a little shaken, but design is not something I want to give up. So if you'll have me, I am at your mercy.


I'm so pleased for you Amber, and I look forward to working with you at some point


----------



## PseudoScribe (May 19, 2015)

Good to hear, Amber. I have a few projects coming up that I might consider you for!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Amber said:


> I'm baaaack.
> 
> In a small way at least. Kicked anxiety and depression's ass, among other accomplishments these past few months.
> 
> I will once again be taking on new clients, but at the very slow rate of 3 covers a month. My confidence is a little shaken, but design is not something I want to give up. So if you'll have me, I am at your mercy.


I'm so pleased to see you putting your toe back in the water.  Depression's a b*tch. I'm glad you wrestled her into submission.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Amber said:


> I'm baaaack.
> 
> In a small way at least. Kicked anxiety and depression's ass, among other accomplishments these past few months.
> 
> I will once again be taking on new clients, but at the very slow rate of 3 covers a month. My confidence is a little shaken, but design is not something I want to give up. So if you'll have me, I am at your mercy.


Will you also reopen your Fiverr gigs? I ordered two and never received them. One of them was about promotional materials and the image you were using to promote that gig was actually based on a cover you designed for me, so I was hoping I could take advantage of that!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Amber said:


> I'm baaaack.
> 
> In a small way at least. Kicked anxiety and depression's ass, among other accomplishments these past few months.
> 
> I will once again be taking on new clients, but at the very slow rate of 3 covers a month. My confidence is a little shaken, but design is not something I want to give up. So if you'll have me, I am at your mercy.


welcome back, thrilled to hear you're doing better!


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear this, Amber. Good for you!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Amber said:


> I'm baaaack.
> 
> In a small way at least. Kicked anxiety and depression's ass, among other accomplishments these past few months.
> 
> I will once again be taking on new clients, but at the very slow rate of 3 covers a month. My confidence is a little shaken, but design is not something I want to give up. So if you'll have me, I am at your mercy.


*Hugs*

It's great to see you back.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

I swear, y'all are just the best.  

The next three covers commissioned through me will be given a 50% discount. Because, thank you.

Dotx, I sent you a pm regarding the Fiverr gig.


----------



## ajramsey42 (Jul 30, 2014)

Amber said:


> I swear, y'all are just the best.
> 
> The next three covers commissioned through me will be given a 50% discount. Because, thank you.
> 
> Dotx, I sent you a pm regarding the Fiverr gig.


Hello Amber, welcome back.

I just sent you a contact form through the website about an upcoming project. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

Amber said:


> I'm baaaack.
> 
> In a small way at least. Kicked anxiety and depression's ass, among other accomplishments these past few months.
> 
> I will once again be taking on new clients, but at the very slow rate of 3 covers a month. My confidence is a little shaken, but design is not something I want to give up. So if you'll have me, I am at your mercy.


Awesome! So glad to see you back.


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

Really glad to see this, Amber! Go you!


----------



## twilcox (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Amber!

I emailed you about a commission. I know you're only taking on a few projects at a time. Really hope I make it into your queue (fingers crossed!)


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Yaaay! So happy for you that you're feeling better!!!


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow! Those are really terrific designs... great stuff!


----------

